# Custom Grain - Pistol



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Started this project almost a year ago in shop class, a challenge from a friend. Slowly working on it and recently I decided to start showing it off more so this is why it is here!! 

Yes it is what you think it is. A scaled up version of a Kimber 1911 pistol. Plus, the mechanics work. The slide, hammer, and trigger all work (pic is a little out of date). Weighs 50 pounds, haven't weighed it since I put Aspen grips on it. More pictures are on my Facebook page, I am still getting the website together, that will be up shortly with even more crazy custom work.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Impressive.....imagine the recoil...lol


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Recoil*

Considering the scaled up bullet size is 2 3/8" in diameter... Lots of recoil haha and thank you!


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Couple more pics...*

Few more pics of what is going on inside this monster. Also one with the aspen grips.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

Neat project!

Are you gonna make a working magazine? How about some ammo, would be a good lathe project too; bullets, primers and cases. Maybe some of the turning shavings for "powder"...

Looking forward to more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dodis said:


> Neat project!
> 
> Are you gonna make a working magazine? How about some ammo, would be a good lathe project too; bullets, primers and cases. Maybe some of the turning shavings for "powder"...
> 
> Looking forward to more pics. :thumbsup:


I might do a magazine on the side. The magazine slot, from the beginning was how I was going to get it to stand up and get the inner workings in it. I am going to do a casing also. A friend of mine has the Digital Woodcarver CNC, So I can put my name on the bottom of the case and such. It's been a fun one for sure


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

That's cool...looks like a fun project. Are you going to sell it? You may be able to get quite a bit from the right buyer.


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

cps said:


> That's cool...looks like a fun project. Are you going to sell it? You may be able to get quite a bit from the right buyer.


I think I'm going to keep this one. Mainly for references on what I did as well as... I really like strapping it into the back of the truck and driving around with it. Turns heads for sure


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

needs a laser site


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great choice of material and craftsmanship! Intricate details but wonderfully executed! So beautiful in every way!


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotspiccoli said:


> needs a laser site


It's getting a mag light for the rail eventually. Not sure about scope yet. I had originally planned on getting a real paintball gun hooked up inside it. Scope being the hopper, barrel and mechanics would go in the barrel (yes there is room), then 4 20 oz tanks in the grip. But then I realized how the heck would you hold it to aim? So it still might get a laser


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

gus1962 said:


> Great choice of material and craftsmanship! Intricate details but wonderfully executed! So beautiful in every way!


Thanks! I was going for the two tone effect. Blueing of the slide and stainless for the frame. Hence the walnut and the hickory. The aspen grips will eventually be red for the final touch


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Irony about this project...*

There is a slight bit of irony to this project about the sights that it has. Since the sights are referred to as "iron sights" the sights are indeed made of iron wood. Front sight not attached yet just thought I would share. Also one more pic with the real gun laying on the extractor port.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I can see Clint Eastwood now, GO AHEAD PUNK! MAKE MY DAY! That is one awesome build, and working parts too!


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever made grips for a pistol before? I'd love to give it a try, but don't have a clue as to even begin...


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pauley said:


> Has anyone ever made grips for a pistol before? I'd love to give it a try, but don't have a clue as to even begin...


I can tell you one thing, bigger ones are fairly easy. Not entirely sure about a real set thought. I've thought about it. If you have access to a CNC that could help I would think


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome project! I love it!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That is so cool. I love it. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you do make a magazine, make sure you limit the capacity being you are in Colorado. And send the link to this thread to Biden and Bloomberg.


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

jpr28056 said:


> If you do make a magazine, make sure you limit the capacity being you are in Colorado. And send the link to this thread to Biden and Bloomberg.


Crap I would have to keep it at 8 wouldn't I?? hahaha


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Update!*

Here is the scaled up round. Turns out to a 70mm hollow point. Case is 5.25 inches tall. I don't have the bottom done yet as I need to do some CNC work on it. The bullet does come out, but the case isn't fully hollow yet. I don't have a Nova chuck to use. For now it works thought


----------

